# Greetings and salutations! My name is John>



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

and I am new to the forum. I'd like to begin by listing my equipment and then asking your advice. I presently own a Denon AV2807, Klipsch RF3 II Towers, Klipsch RC3 Center, Polk RC65i In wall, Polk PSW350 Powered Sub and a Oppo DV981HD DVD player. Movies sound great with this system but I have never been satisfied with the sound of music CDs and ipod. While the clarity is fine the sound lacks warmth and can be harsh. I am not an electronics wiz and have a hard time understanding tech talk. I purchased this system years ago and I don't know if I should scrap it and start fresh with a receiver that is easier to master than the AV2807. I am open to all suggestions and looking forward to your expert opinions. I'd like to be able to listen to all types of music as if the musicians are in the room with me without breaking the bank.(if that's possible

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John!

There's lots to consider. Tell us about your room. It may be contributing to the harshness of the sound. Also, did you calibrate your Denon? I'm assuming you did. 

I recently upgraded from a receiver with no EQ to a new receiver with Audyssey MultiEQ. While I really like my speakers, I felt they could get a little edgy, especially when driven hard. Once I ran the EQ setup with the new receiver, that edginess disappeared. The difference is most noticeable with 2 channel music.

Do yo have your Klipsch toed in? I've read a number of posts that suggest doing so to address the harshness you are experiencing. I guess you're aware that horn loaded tweeters in general and certain Klipsch horns in particular are accused of being harsh. I think it's a matter of taste. Personally, I don't like the sound of speakers that use horn tweeters, I find them fatiguing. If you can, audition some different speakers, music only. If possible, listen to some PSB's. I'd start with the speakers as the culprit before the receiver.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello John, welcome to HTS! :wave:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey John, 
Welcome to the Home Theater Shack!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome John, have you experimented with different processing effects (surround, 2 channel stereo, dsx, dolby ect) from your denon? Some processing on my receiver sounds great for video but lousy for music.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi John and welcome!

I suspect the sound is being affected by the room or the speakers rather than the Denon receiver. One of the things you might consider is taking the internet out for a spin and see what kind of user reviews are out there relative to experiences with the speakers and if there is any input to the "harsh" aspect.


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Doug,
The room is 25x25. Half of it has a pool table and the other half has the sound system directly facing the seating area. I did calibrate the system using Audyssey. But it was several years ago. I was going to recalibrate the system this weekend to see if it makes a difference. I'll also toe-in the front speakers.
Unfortunately when I purchased the speakers I wasn't aware of the horn issue.
I'm going to check out some different speakers as well. Do you think the center channel specker would need to be changed as well? What brands should I check out? My budget is around $2500.

Thanks,
John


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Dale!


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes! Ideally the front 3 speakers should all be the same, though most people can't do this or don't want to have a vertical speaker above or below the TV. If not the same front 3 speakers, a matching center channel from the same brand and series of speakers should be used.


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, I've tried the different processing effects and they sound pretty bad with music.


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Ray. I'll do that.


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

